
OWC DEC adds storage and ports to 2016 MacBook Pro - tedmiston
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/03/owc-dec-attachment-2016-macbook-pro/
======
tedmiston
Have we come full circle?

~2006
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro#/media/File%3A20...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro#/media/File%3A2010-01-21_Late_2006_17_inch_MacBook_Pro_closed.jpg)

